# Помогите пожалуйста определиться с выбором Weltmeister Consona 7/8



## pabel (22 Окт 2011)

Помогите пожалуйста определить ориентировочный год выпуска инструмента Weltmeister Consona 7/8 и стоит его покупать за 8 тыс. руб. и какие у этой модели плюсы и минусы?
фото http://images02.olx-st.com/ui/15/20/01/t_1317291241_257941901_2.jpg


----------

